# Jag Alarm remote recoding



## argyle9 (Sep 22, 2007)

can anyone tell me how to recode an alarm fob for a 2001 Jaguar 'S' type


----------



## BBF2530 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Alarm remote recoding*



argyle9 said:


> can anyone tell me how to recode an alarm fob for a 2001 Jaguar 'S' type


 Hi argyle9.:wave: I do not know the specific steps for the Jaguar, but they should be listed in your Owners Manual. 

However, do you have a working alarm fob, and are recoding a new one? With many (most) OEM alarm systems, you need to have *one working fob* to be able to code (or recode) another one (or a new one). This is an anti-theft measure.

Otherwise, a thief could just simply recode an uncoded fob to enable him to steal your car.

Usually, if you do not have a working fob, you will need to take your car and fobs to the Dealer for recoding.

Good luck!:4-cheers:


----------



## argyle9 (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a working fob. I was hoping to recode a spare. a guy on e-bay sells the procedure for .99p but his info was crap. I did wonder if it was a nice little earner (scam) for him given the amount of car manufacturers that are out there & the amount of models per manufacturer. & if he sent out bum info???? thanks for the reply.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hello Argyl
What did the instructs say to do?


----------



## argyle9 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi jagger... the instructions were 'rotate ignition between acc. & on 4 times listen for bleep then press fob within 10 secs. to recode' then switch off ign. it dosn't work


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

OK, do you get the beep? Or you sure it doesn't ask you to press a button under the dash or something as well?
Does the door need to be open to? I think they mean between on and off(don't have to start it either).
Also are you married? JK! :4-dontkno


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jaggerwild said:


> OK, do you get the beep? Or you sure it doesn't ask you to press a button under the dash or something as well?
> Does the door need to be open to? I think they mean between on and off(don't have to start it either).
> Also are you married? JK! :4-dontkno


:sigh: Must Be married:sigh:


----------

